

The Pentametron: Mining Twitter for unintentional lines of iambic pentameter - ericskiff
http://pentametron.com/

======
breadbox
I'd love to know what dictionary this uses to look up pronunciations. Is it
the CMU wordlist, or is there a better one that's freely available?

~~~
pentametron
It is indeed the CMU wordlist.

